# Can I use BSNL 3G with my Nokia 5230 to connect my Laptop to Internet?



## saurabhpatel (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,
I have a BSNL 2G postpaid SIM. BSNL has recently slashed its 3G unlimited data transfer plan to Rs. 1359
:: BSNL 3G ::
Which as good as any broadband service provider in my area. 
Now my question is can I connect my laptop to internet using Nokia 5230 as a modem? If I get speeds of anything around 1mbps I'd be satisfied, Can I expect such speeds provided that BSNL uses MTNL network in Ghaziabad (I mean the network shows as IN DOLPHIN)?


----------



## the_souvik (Sep 24, 2010)

You have to buy a 3g sim. Activate settings and the internet should be up and running like it was when you used 2g sim.(actually 2.5g).


----------

